# Some other wierd thing growing in my tank...



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just noticed these today. They seem to be slow moving. I tried grabbing or squishing them with tongs but they stick to the leaves really tightly and seem kinda hard. Some sort of snail?
Only thing new in the last month is some cherry shimp 2 days ago. Chime in on what these are if you know?

Thanks


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

They kind of look like kadiddlehoppers but I'm not certain. I'll ask my friend Clem to look at the picture.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They appear to be freshwater limpets, Lawson.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The 2-3 Anubias leaves weren't looking that great anyways. I cut them off and took the limpets out with them. Hopefully I avoid an infestation of them.

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

2 limpets are now LOTS of limpets. They multiply at least as fast as pond snails. Any ideas how to get rid of them??


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm, they actually look cool...
Are fresh water limpets more evolutionary related to fresh water snails or saltwater limpets?
I am going to try Paracid on the snails. I wonder if it would also work on the limpets...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Loaches I think would clean them up pretty quick...

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I was going to say loaches, but Foxtail beat me to it. 

You could also try putting in a slice of cucumber and using it as bait. Just leave it in for a few hours until it's covered with them (not more than 12 hrs though) and pull it out complete with limpets. Scrape limpets into jar or toilet, replace with a slice of fresh cucumber. Repeat until limpets are gone! This worked for us with snails.

You might see if there's anyone with a puffer who wants the limpets for puffer food. The other things that love shellfish snacks are Laurie's ping pongs (dwarf parrots). Mine eat anything with a shell.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I know loaches kill shrimp, how about puffers or dwarf parrots?

I know for sure assassin snails do not eat limpets. Been watching the 6 in this tank move around them.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

cant have a puffer or your assassin snails are dead... i doubt puffers would eat limpets.. i would try the baiting with cucumber


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I read that No Planaria will kill limpets, any idea if it has copper/kills shrimp and snails too?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Copper will kill shrimp AND snails. No Planaria is a palm nut based product. Good luck on the termination !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

could I get a few from you? I'm something of a snail fan.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

was waiting for someone to show an interest. of course


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> was waiting for someone to show an interest. of course


cool! I'll PM to make arrangemnts.


----------

